# Bushy Nose pleco



## Lou21 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I purchased my Bushy nose pleco, I was told he was more of a nocturnal eater...in a pretty aggressive cichlid tank, I've noticed lately he has been coming out to feed on the wafers during the day. Is he becoming more comfortable? or could he be being starved overnight? I mean, I have a custom DIY cement background with algae collecting on it, I never see him feeding on that, only the wafers. I'm just wondering if i'm starving the poor guy overnight even though i drop a wafer in by him before i turn off all the lights.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't observe that they are nocturnal...I have them in all my tanks. They will get enough food from regular fish feeding...no need for special food or timing. If you are concerned if he is getting enough to eat...look at his belly and make sure it is not concave.


----------



## Lou21 (Dec 11, 2014)

thank you, my local fish store is great when i deal with the boss. He is very knowledgeable. But the kids that are working there sometimes (i believe its family ran) may not be as smart as the boss man lol. One of the kids told me that about my bushy as I bought him. Although I have noticed he kind of hides on the side all day unless i turn my secondary LED's to the dark blue, in which case he roams a bit. But that's why I kind of felt he was correct about the nocturnal tendencies at first.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

He's just smart enough to hide from the cichlids...a survivor.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I keep a pair with some Central American cichlids. They're front and center as soon as I open the tank lid. Just like any other fish, they realize where the food comes from. If the food comes during the day, then that's when they'll eat.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have two in my Central American tank and they are always out and about as well. BN plecs tend to be one of the more active plec species from my experience.

If you want to give the BN a snack, try a chunk of cucumber or zucchini skewered onto a fork or spoon and set on the bottom of the tank. Mine go crazy for it.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have around 20 of them through all my tanks. Like the others have said mine are out pretty much all the time. I also agree with CjCichlid, put some cucumber or zucchini on a fork and drop in the tank and they will love it. Not only do they enjoy it but it's very good for them. Most plecos need a variety of food including vegetables and some wood to rasp on as well.


----------



## Lou21 (Dec 11, 2014)

You can drop a fork in the tank for a bit? The metal doesn't do any harm to the water parameters?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Silverware is generally made of stainless steel (sometimes a stainless steel-silver alloy). Having it in freshwater will harm neither the inhabitants of the tank nor the fork. Saltwater may damage the fork if it's not a high quality stainless, but isn't likely to harm the inhabitants.

My bushynose plecos sometimes come out during the day, sometimes only at night. I suspect it has more to do with how hungry they are.


----------

